# Wonderful weather AHHHHH



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Who else is enjoying the awesome weather we are having???? I have flung my windows open for a few days now and am just totally enjoying it! I was getting tired of my summer hibernation I go into to escape the heat. Ahhh this is so nice. Now I just need to make some banana nut bread, have a hot cup and enjoy the little birds in the trees outside.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am.. it's wonderful to be that bit cooler, sadly no open windows for me I live right beside the 6th October bridge and the fumes, noise and black pollution just comes straight in the window but yes it is great to go for a walk and not be panting in the heat.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm still melting


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> I'm still melting


do you mean from the radiators because we had to put them on even earlier than normal this year and that's the only source of heat I can imagine


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Wind is great, but Sun's still BURNING in here, and it was actually COLD last night? It's not that I mind it, but usually that only happens before another heat wave hits, hope it's not gonna happen though :confused2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I am loving the cooler breeze today. 

Definetely sun isn't burning here in Maadi...not a good thing thought for I cant even see the sky, the're is a think layer of pollution .
And I 'm sorry to bring on the bad news, but according to accuweather it's going to be crazy hot again next week.


----------

